# My Favorite Loco (& Train) This Week: The Aerotrain



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

I really like this train and this post has made me realize that I haven't run mine in 2 years. It will definitely be the next one unpacked. :thumbsup:


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Yep, one of my favorites. I filled it up with passengers, they seem to enjoy the ride on the S&Y RR.

Bill


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Real deal Aerotrain at the St Louis Transportation Museum.

Bill


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2018)

Interesting train.


----------



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

I really like the Aerotrain. Ill be hunting for a PRR as soon as the layout is finished.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2018)

I have a New York Central Aerotrain. As you noted, it's so 1950s. I only have the 3 cars but I'm looking to add a couple more. I bought my Aerotrain set from Trainworld and it came with the wrong cars. I'm pretty sure they are UP cars. The only difference between the NYC and UP cars is the numbers so having the wrong cars doesn't bother me.

One of the things I really love about this train is the passenger announcements. They make station stops a lot of fun. The Aerotrain is much more successful on my layout than the prototype was and sees a lot of action.

Here are a few pictures.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Country Joe said:


> The Aerotrain is much more successful on my layout than the prototype was and sees a lot of action.


Same here. All the little people on my layout love to ride on it. I bet if we did a survey we'd discover that it is the same with other forum members - the Aerotrain is among the most popular trains on every layout.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2018)

Lee Willis said:


> Same here. All the little people on my layout love to ride on it. I bet if we did a survey we'd discover that it is the same with other forum members - the Aerotrain is among the most popular trains on every layout.


I agree 100%, Lee. The Aerotrain and the Pennsy steam turbine, and maybe a few others, have been far more successful in the model train world than they were in the real world.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Love the Aerotrain, I have one as well. Actually, I have two and I believe 11 cars. One is slated to get converted to TMCC, that way I'll have the option to run DCS or TMCC, just swap out the engine. Mine are both the PRR version.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Nice review, Lee. I also have an Aerotrain. Mine, of course, is a Pennsylvania RR. I have 3 add-on cars. I love this train. It's a big hit at the train clubs open house.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've had a ton of people ask me if it's a real train. I have a picture of the real train I show them when it was actually still in service. 

My plan is to modify mine to have one red light and the backup light like the real thing.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Looks more than a bit like the UP M-10004, 10005 and 10006.

I was wondering if the Aerotrain is scale, but I checked the 2015 V2 catalog and it’s Railking Scale.


----------



## yamawho (Apr 20, 2016)

Aerotrains were leased from Rock Island in 1965 by the CNR to boost passenger traffic. It ran Montreal to Ottawa and Toronto along with other routes. I have the PS2 version with extra car.
Here is a photo ...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

One thing you'll find with the MTH Aerotrain, it's fairly easy for the rear power truck to develop issues. It's an oddball design with only two wheels and two little pilot wheels. The issue is that if the flimsy sheet metal that holds the spring loaded bumper against the frame gets bent, the pilot wheels tend to jump the tracks. Also, on my first engine, the pilot wheels didn't turn freely. For some reason, they were binding, even though the proper screws were used to secure them. I had to add some tiny spacers to allow the pilot wheels to turn freely. That and adjusting the bend on the trick solve the problem.


----------



## yamawho (Apr 20, 2016)

This is the only engine I have that the traction tires became loose ...


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

Lee, Nice thread. A few questions:
1. How well does your engine pull?
2. How many cars do you have?
Since NYC and PRR are out of the question, I’m hoping to get a UP train


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Why are NYC and PRR out of the question? 

FWIW, it would probably be very easy to modify the locomotive for any road name you desire. The beauty of the cars is that if you find the NYC cars, they have no logos or road ID on them, so you're already done.


----------



## HB Sloan (Jun 30, 2015)

*Walt Disney*

I have an early Las Vegas - with extra cars.
But I'll bet Walt Disney had the most fun. He had 2 ViewLiners of Tomorrow - based on the AeroTrain.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viewliner_Train_of_Tomorrow


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

SDIV Tim said:


> Lee, Nice thread. A few questions:
> 1. How well does your engine pull?
> 2. How many cars do you have?
> Since NYC and PRR are out of the question, I’m hoping to get a UP train
> ...


I have eight cars and it pulls them with no problems. The passenger cars have fixed single axles front and back, and create more friction increase around curves than normal cars. But the loco has no problems.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

How about an Aerotrain on the Michigan Central Detroit-Chicago Mainline? This was taken in Dearborn, MI at Greenfield Village in 1956 during the arrival festivities when C&O 1601 joined the collection.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2018)

Thanks for the great photo, Jake.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Country Joe said:


> Thanks for the great photo, Jake.


Anytime!


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Yes, thanks. A great photo. 

Nice locos in the foreground, too.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Very neat photo. :thumbsup:


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Lee Willis said:


> Yes, thanks. A great photo.
> 
> Nice locos in the foreground, too.


I'm glad you guys are enjoying the photo.

The locomotives in the foreground are C&O Allegheny 1601 (Lima Built in 1941), the 1893 replica of the 1831 Dewitt Clinton, and the 1858 Rogers 4-4-0 "Sam Hill," aka "The President," aka "Satilla" (its original name) of the Atlantic and Gulf Railroad.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Very fun / informative thread, Lee. I didn't know that the passenger cars were actually built as modified road bus coaches. Quite interesting!

I'm with you: the Aerotrain "screams" 1950's in classic style!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Very fun / informative thread, Lee. I didn't know that the passenger cars were actually built as modified road bus coaches. Quite interesting!


GM thought they were saving money and making the cars lighter so they'd need less motive power to pull them.

One out of two isn't bad, right?  However, it turns out that the Aerotrain locomotive needed help on grades with a full consist of passenger cars anyway.


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

Lee, Thanks for posting this. I looked thru it yesterday while making my decision on my own Aero Train. Instead of doing an 8 car train. I plan to do a 5 or 6 car train. I picked up the Standard 3 car train and an extra car. The funny part was I bought it in the city that the train was named after while vacationing. Hopefully on Tuesday I will test it out. Then It is time to start populating the train with passengers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Tim, while you have the coaches open, consider LED lighting. They look great with even lighting, and you will cut the power draw to nothing. I ended up getting ten cars so I could have a full consist. It does turn some heads at modular shows as most people assume it's a fantasy train until I explain it's a real model of a prototype that actually exists.

You will likely have to do some tuning on the rear truck to get reliable operation.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2019)

SDIV Tim said:


> The funny part was I bought it in the city that the train was named after while vacationing.


The City of Las Vegas? They have a Model Train Shop? Awesome!

Emile


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

*My Favorite Loco (&amp; Train) This Week: The Aerotrain*



TheBigCrabCake said:


> The City of Las Vegas? They have a Model Train Shop? Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> Emile




Yeah. The Train Engineer which is near the airport. The owner just passed and his widow and family friend are running the store. She is in the process of dong inventory and selling the business or selling the inventory. I recommend visiting it soon. It is mostly Lionel, with a touch of Williams and Railking. But they have stuff that was produced 15+ years ago and hasn’t sold.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Tim, while you have the coaches open, consider LED lighting. They look great with even lighting, and you will cut the power draw to nothing. I ended up getting ten cars so I could have a full consist. It does turn some heads at modular shows as most people assume it's a fantasy train until I explain it's a real model of a prototype that actually exists.
> 
> You will likely have to do some tuning on the rear truck to get reliable operation.




What do you recommend for lightbulbs? And how would I do it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, obviously, I recommend my stuff! 

If you're not adverse to a little soldering, it's cheaper to use the regulator module and just pick up a couple of 5 meter reels of LED strips.

LED Lighting Regulator

However, if you're wanting a turn-key solution, this is a solderless kit that does two passenger cars.


Passenger Car LED Lighting Kit


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

The elevated concrete guide rail for the French aero train still exists. Unfortunately, the prototype trains were destroyed in a fire that was arson.


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

GRJ, just checked Henning's website for the JW&A 20100 passenger car LED lighting kit but it's listed as "out of stock" Is that kit still being made? If yes, is it sold by any other dealers?
Thanks.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Check back tomorrow, I'll make sure it's "in stock" by then.  Henning's doesn't alert me when they need more stock, so I have to check periodically.


----------

